# cpu pins 1 bent, can it be fixed?



## scottl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

hi
im in a tuff situation here, i month back i posted threads on my broken asus p5k deluxe, which i stil dont know what was wrong with it, it just wouldnt start up at all and i tried and replaced everything, when sending it back to scan.co.uk, i beleive i had to put a cap over where the cpu goes to protect the pins. i couldnt find the official asus one so i cut down a big foxconn one and put it on, GENTLELY and sent the motherboard back.
scan then phoned me and told me they cant even look to see what wrong with the motherboard because theres 1 bent pin on the cpu socket. unbelieveable! they then told me if i can get that repaired, they can go on to getting what ever else was wrong with it repaired. 
 does anyone know if fixing the pin is possible? and how much would it be? is it worth getting a new board? 
plz help
thanks


----------



## haffey (Jun 3, 2009)

usually they can easily be bent back with a mechanical pencil point.


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 3, 2009)

I fixed 3 bent pins with my fingernails lol.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

Tweezers is what I used.  VERY CAREFULLY.  But yes, my X2-4800 did this too, and simply bent it back and all was well.  But be careful...Broken pins really suck!!


----------



## KainXS (Jun 3, 2009)

he has an intel cpu so fixing bent pins on his cpu is actually on the motherboard, you can use a needle if you got steady hands


----------



## Munki (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive used various things to bend pins back, as long as your careful and assuming the object is static free, you should be able to fix this with ease.


----------



## JATownes (Jun 3, 2009)

KainXS said:


> he has an intel cpu so fixing bent pins on his cpu is actually on the motherboard, you can use a needle if you got steady hands



Whoops.    Did not even notice.  I haven't had an Intel since...well never.  One of my first was an AMD K6-2 @ 333Mhz.  (Old School).  Sorry no help from JATownes on this subject.  I tried though


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 3, 2009)

It is possible, though I'm a little cofused.  Why would need to cut down a "big" foxconn socket protector?  They should all be universal... In fact, every ASUS board I have bought comes with a Foxconn protector.

Anyway, you should be able to carefully bend the pin back, just be very careful and make small adjustments! Don't try to do it all at once, you are likely to break the pin off.  The pins on a socket are different than the pins on a processor, so it isn't as easy to fix as a bent pin on a processor.  Especially since, when a pin is bent on a processor, you can get it mostly straight then stick it in the socket to get it perfectly straight.


----------



## scottl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

*have you ever fried a egg with a bicycle powered hair dryer?*

phewww!  thats good then, yeah the cpu protector was far to big i think it was from a amd cpu im not sure though, but it wouldnt go on, right so tweezers wil do it, 
thanks ppl!


----------



## erocker (Jun 3, 2009)

scottl08 said:


> phewww!  thats good then, yeah the cpu protector was far to big i think it was from a amd cpu im not sure though, but it wouldnt go on, right so tweezers wil do it,
> thanks ppl!



A tweezers will probably be too large for an Intel socket.  You need a small pin and a magnifying glass to bend it back properly.  They are extremely fragile so do it very slowly.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 3, 2009)

I use Hobby knives to bend 775 pins back in place.


----------



## scottl08 (Jun 5, 2009)

how will i know if its not bent back correctly? will the system turn on or wil it not do anything lol?


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 5, 2009)

scottl08 said:


> how will i know if its not bent back correctly? will the system turn on or wil it not do anything lol?



It wont go into the socket.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 5, 2009)

scottl08 said:


> how will i know if its not bent back correctly? will the system turn on or wil it not do anything lol?



It should look pretty obvious. I would say just getting it close to in line with the rest of the pins should be enough for them to take the motherboard back.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 8, 2009)

Charper2013 said:


> It wont go into the socket.



Hes got an intel 775 setup


----------

